# German Furries?



## Feeka-chan (Jul 14, 2009)

English:
Hey there :3 I'm Feeka-chan, the German Shepherd Girl from Germany/Hesse. I'm currently searching for some Furry-Friends, because somehow... I have none 
You can write me here or on the main page no matter if you're from Germany or from somewhere else... I'm happy about everyone 

Deutsch:
HallÃ¶chen ^^ Hier ist Feeka, die SchÃ¤ferhÃ¼ndin aus Hessen  Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren, ob es noch mehr Furrys hier in Deutschland gibt und wenn ja, ob es auch Leute gibt, die kleinere Treffen/Cons veranstalten oder abhalten. Schreibt mich einfach hier oder auf der MainPage an  Ich freu mich Ã¼ber jede Art von Antwort ;3


----------

